# Bellator cuts troubled fighters Paul Daley and Maiquel Falcao over legal issues



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> _*Bellator has parted ways with Welterweight Paul Daley and Middleweight Maiquel Falcao due to the pair's on-going legal issues.
> *_​
> Keeping it real goes wrong again.
> 
> ...


*Bloodyelbow*


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

It's a good move. Glad they were willing to part with Daley at least, Falcao is a no brainier but Daley's press has been more quiet. They have a few questionable guys with recent colorful pasts still though, but this is at least decent.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Shame about Paul Daley. Had potential.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They both had potential. The problem was they couldn't behave for all of ten minutes. Now Daley wants back into the UFC but I think it's more likely we'll see him in One FC, same with Falcao.


----------

